# How to cut a perfect circle?



## Signs22 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have craft items that I make out of 1/2" MDO plywood and cut in 20" diameter circles. Sometimes I have a business associate who owns a computerized table router cut them for me but lately the price has been prohibitive. I sometimes cut them freehand with a jigsaw but have to spend some time with a sander to smooth out a few bumpy spots. Is there some other woodcutting tool/saw I could be using to get a better freehand result? Or is there some kind of guide/template thing to attach to the jigsaw to get a perfect circle? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Circle jig thread*

It is easy to make a circle cutting jig, but I think even with a jig the resulting surface may need to be sanded.

This is a recent thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/circle-jig-buy-make-45051/

You could use the jig saw to make rough cut blanks, and then trim to final diameter with a router which should leave a smooth finish.


----------



## MrSlurpee (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have a router...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CJip0vnszLQCFYuZ4AodGSkAiA

If you have a drill press... 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CMq-0pLtzLQCFYKK4AodzygAiQ


----------



## Signs22 (Jan 3, 2013)

MrSlurpee said:


> If you have a router...
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CJip0vnszLQCFYuZ4AodGSkAiA


 I have a router and that looks like just what I need except that I don't see Ryobi on the list of routers that will work with this item. If it means buying a new router just to be able to use this item, I'll do it.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## MrSlurpee (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe use this as an excuse to upgrade on the Ryobi. I believe Rockler has a deal right now where you buy one Porter Cable router and get a PC trim router free.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A simple to make circle jig for the router, like the one I made. The slide with the pivot can be any length.


----------



## Signs22 (Jan 3, 2013)

MrSlurpee said:


> Maybe use this as an excuse to upgrade on the Ryobi. I believe Rockler has a deal right now where you buy one Porter Cable router and get a PC trim router free.


Good idea, but I think I might also attempt the homemade jig from the plans that Dave Paine posted.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

I just had to do this for a round table. First, I made a jig that held a pencil to draw a circle (I attached a piece of wood to the center of the table with hot glue so that I could put a nail in it as the pivot), then I free-handed with a jig saw about 1/8" outside the line. Then used a home made router jig as shown above, to remove the remaining 1/8". It took 2 passes because the table is more than an inch thick, any my router is only a 1/4" shank which can only handle a 1" bit. I used a flush cutting bit so that when I lowered the bit for the 2nd pass, there was no chance of screwing it up. Came out perfect.


----------

